# like or hate



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

he here on this site do u think everyone likes or hates

i give my like vote to pastor jeff








i think he's a great addition to our site

and hate i give to the man that many people hate cause of his out spoken manner of speaken yes u guessed it p45









what are your chioces


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I feel a flame thread coming on.

I like all the Lounge posters who focus on positive and intellectual threads where people can debate in a non threatening atmosphere.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

oh yeah. I hate Innes because is installing mods I havnt.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> oh yeah. I hate Innes because is installing mods I havnt.:rasp:


 I love Xenon for not installing mods I have, and I hate Xenon for not installing them for me


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I love crockeeper . He is a great addition to the site and very insightful as are polypterus and acestro. No comment on the hate


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the one who dropped the soap in the shower the other day... I mean... Uh... Well...

...I better be quiet now.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i just like everyone.
dixon


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i hate you all :rasp: thats why i come back day after day :laugh:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm i hate that Scooby guy, like who the F#[email protected] gave him a membership....

Meh no disslikes really, some controversial posts can get annoying but meh not everyone thinks the same...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I just hate all of you... PERIOD :rasp:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hmmm, I like WB and I don't hate anyone...hate is such a strong word.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Hmmm i hate that Scooby guy, like who the F#[email protected] gave him a membership....












J/K hahahaha
Ryan


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I like Innes he a funny English bastard
And P45 is an ass but he isnt as bad as Scooby







who I just down right hate for some reason, maybe it was that avatar of him and the mullet


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> And P45 is an ass but he isnt as bad as Scooby :rasp: who I just down right hate for some reason, maybe it was that avatar of him and the mullet
































Ryan


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

i like rhom









as for dislike, i wont say anything....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> I like Innes he a funny English bastard


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

if i only could:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Hmmm i hate that Scooby guy, like who the F#[email protected] gave him a membership....
> 
> Meh no disslikes really, some controversial posts can get annoying but meh not everyone thinks the same...


 Not to mention the guy is from Canada. I here their computers are made of wood!









Oh yeah, The Pack is kind of a knob.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> if i only could:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh yes...but yet you still come back for more..--->serrapygo







<---raf









oh yeah if i could too..lahot would be









muhhahahahhahahahaahahah...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

AdioPunk said:


> the mullet


 I think your right! That avatar REALLY annoyed me!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> QUOTE (AdioPunk @ Jan 19 2004, 10:22 PM)
> the mullet
> 
> I think your right! That avatar REALLY annoyed me


No love for the Wisconsin Waterfall. It's making a come back you know.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> he here on this site do u think everyone likes or hates
> 
> i give my like vote to pastor jeff
> 
> ...


 Thanks....that means alot. Had an absolutely crappy day (sorry for the foul language) and it just would not stop! Reading that was kinda cool. Still had a crappy day, but it helped!

Nothing worse than having someone come in for counseling (they called, they requested it, they came to me) and then argue with you when you try to deal with their problem...Grrrrrrrrrrrr! If you don't want my advice, go read Dear Abby!

Anyways, I think that most of you here are really great people. I enjoy the conversations and PM's that go back and forth.

What I hate are people that start trouble just for the sake of starting trouble. Nobody specific comes to mind, but when it happens it really horks me off. Enough to undo three years of counseling for Anger Management.









Jeffrey


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I like you all







...........I hate american women


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

I like piranha!!!

I guess I like you guys and gals too.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I like that there is p-fury decals to win







I hate that i havent won one yet


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Common now that was a wicked avatar!

But yeah i dunno i grew tired of the other one, seing that guy everyday really hurts the brain.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hate p45 too, he's an ass and should be banned


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

whose p45? i guess im lucky to not have met him? i like everyone on this board so far, you all have been very helpful and havnt been assholes about people posting questions that have been asked 2-3 times beforehand...i mean if there is a double post etc. just dont click on it.







you guys!

-pat


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I just hate all of you... PERIOD :rasp:


Ok ok.. I take back my hatred for all of you. For me.. I have no problem with any of you. Aside from 2 members that were banned (and 100% warned and blocked on AIM), I dont really have trouble or dislike for anyone. Pack and Tecknik are mah PFury boyz. Ms. Natt I turn for relationship directions (shuddup). I get guidiance from Xenon, GG, SerraPygo. DonH is my Mentor. Ash is just a cool ass mofo. Innes for homosexual conversations (dont ask). Lahot, Jags, ABB, Kain, OSnap..etc, I can always rely on to chop it up about the hobby and life in general. Everyone else is just as cool.. no hate to regulate on.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont like p45 cause he always makes fun of me









and i like Ms Natt









but Pastor Jeff is cool cause we have the same name Jeff


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

anybody think that slipx guy is hot? god that guys a looker! i like him...yeah... i think i hate that guy who started geting racist about spanish ppl


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

god yes that avatar just made me pissed every time i looked at it haha


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I like everyone here, so far i guess......and hate, hate is such a strong word.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I like me and hate everyone else :rasp: No really everyone is pretty nice on this website. Everyone I have talked has been helpful and from what i have seen its been the same.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Seein as I'm pretty new on here... i dont hate anybody...yet...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> Seein as I'm pretty new on here... i dont hate anybody...yet...


 any pics?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> whose p45? i guess im lucky to not have met him? i like everyone on this board so far, you all have been very helpful and havnt been assholes about people posting questions that have been asked 2-3 times beforehand...i mean if there is a double post etc. just dont click on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










u posted right after him :bleh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i take back my hateness to p45 i just dont like his put downs to me







...







just stop it man

oh p45 is the dude who shove sticks up you butt and dry-humps you when you do something stupid

j/k :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> rUBY84 said:
> 
> 
> > Seein as I'm pretty new on here... i dont hate anybody...yet...
> ...


 you are a d-o-g HARLEY!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I think right now spidey (aka spiderman2099k, or whatever) is







The pictures in the spiderman outfit were priceless.

I don't dislike anyone, so it's all good. I mean why would I tell them anyways? I like to keep my enemies very close to me









Joe


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Genin said:


> I think right now spidey (aka spiderman2099k, or whatever) is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and i bet they like to keep as far away from you as possible
you ninja assasin you








dixon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I hate Innes.

p.s

To Innes-
Lick my balls.

And there isn't a rasp following it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > I think right now spidey (aka spiderman2099k, or whatever) is
> ...


 *stares into dixon's window while he sits at computer*









Joe


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Genin said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > Genin said:
> ...


lol
i actually sit next to the window how did you know
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > DiXoN said:
> ...










i think we have a p-fury stalker


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > DiXoN said:
> ...


 Uhhhh he a nija assasin!!!!! How else would he know :rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I hate Innes.
> 
> p.s
> 
> ...


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

im a professional LOVER i only hate broccili and people who eat salads at buffets


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Innes said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > I like Innes he a funny English bastard

















thas whay id do if i ever see you dance like that


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

gar-master said:


> im a professional LOVER i only hate broccili and people who eat salads at buffets


 Ya who the f*ck eats salad at a buffet???? I always go for the good stuff :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I hate Innes.
> 
> p.s
> 
> ...


 feel free to lick my balls


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I just hate all of you... PERIOD :rasp:
> ...


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

i just joined this site and made a few friends and there pretty cool tere innes and rhomzilla u guys are cool


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

if anyone else wants to be cool with me pm me or aim me on at kody888

PEACE OUT


----------

